# grinding/freezing pork venison mix



## rippper (Nov 12, 2012)

currently i freeze packages of whole musle  7lbs of venison. When I make sausage I grind the vennie and pork shoulder 70-30. Its kind of a pain to grind just 10 lbs of meat (clean-up) When I process my deer this year is it o.k. to just do a venison/pork burger grind and freeze it for future sausage making. If i vacum seal how long should a venison/pork grind be good. thx...this would be a lot easier than having to grind each time I do sausage.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2012)

rippper, morning.....   I grind and freeze in vac-packs all the time....  Using Lisa B's bags, I think it will keep darn near forever.... I have an old vac sealer that really vacs well and my freezer is at 5-10 below zero....  Then it is available for anything....    When I have extra fat, it is ground and froze into 1# packs for later use also....  Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

When I buy pork for sausage, I will grind it and package it in 5lb bags, just to save space in the freezer.....Well, and to hide it from the wife too....LOL


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2012)

I mix venison and pork and freeze it all the time for sausage later.  Usually in 5lb chubs.


----------



## tennsmoker (Nov 12, 2012)

Saturday I went to the Hopkins ville, Ky meat mkt,

I bought 25 lbs of pork for future use, thought about grinding & vacuum sealing in 1 lb bags but just portioned out in 1 lb bags & vacuum sealed.

I don't see any problem grinding together and freezing, just personal preferance.

I always grind the meat & the pork fat that I will be using separate anyway, whether it be pork butt or beef. After I grind the fat and the muscle meat separate, I add all the spices/water then grind again, works for me.

al


----------

